# Wealthy are Scared



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

The rich people I work for are nervous. I would even say scared.
The talk at the bar about the markets is one of confusion. They
don't know why a little inflation would drive the markets down
10% in two weeks. The perception of the economy is a strong one
and that doesn't lend well to downtrodden markets. There is 
speculation about powerful elites banging on Trump. There is 
the same about China, Russia, and others banging on Trump. 
The one consensus there was Trump. A declining market will
hurt him.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Stockton said:


> The rich people I work for are nervous. I would even say scared.
> The talk at the bar about the markets is one of confusion. They
> don't know why a little inflation would drive the markets down
> 10% in two weeks. The perception of the economy is a strong one
> ...


You could teach them about exponential growth and tipping points. 
But don't scare them too much or you wont get much for tips. :vs_cocktail:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The wealthy should be scared.......if I ever find out where they're hiding. :devil:


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The true fright is "If there will be civil unrest from Far Left & Left & Illegals & Visa Overstayers & their allies ...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

You're confused.

Speaking as one of those "rich" people and a former business owner, you don't appear to have the background to understand what you're hearing.

The stockmarket is a zero sum game. To understand what you're hearing, (as opposed to what you're listening for) you need to understand that, and all the nuance it introduces. It also means that the people you're listening to aren't talking about what you think they're talking about. 

President Trump doesn't matter to them when they're talking about the stockmarket. He's a ship that can sink. The issue isn't whether the ship floats or sinks, the issue is how to profit either way.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well. I see you're back to run your mouth and not say anything in hopes you will either impress or befuddled us.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Speaking as one of those "rich" people and a former business owner


Well lah-di-dah....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Stockton said:


> The rich people I work for are nervous. I would even say scared.
> The talk at the bar about the markets is one of confusion. They
> don't know why a little inflation would drive the markets down
> 10% in two weeks. The perception of the economy is a strong one
> ...


What do you mean by "banging on Trump"? That could be taken many ways.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> You're confused.
> 
> Speaking as one of those "rich" people and a former business owner, you don't appear to have the background to understand what you're hearing.
> 
> ...


Yea, you are.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I see another great pearl of wisdom has been bestowed upon us ignorant low life's from the great and powerful OZ himself. I so much enjoy when he comes down from the mount, just to mingle among us peasants. :vs_rightHere:


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Speaking as one of those "rich" people and a former business owner.


The key word here is "former" i.e. you couldn't make in the outside world and had to work for somebody else.



Jammer Six said:


> The issue isn't whether the ship floats or sinks, the issue is how to profit either way.


This is about the only true thing that you have said, buy long, sell short.

And I used to be an Ice Road Trucker, but I don't know how to drive a truck.

*Rancher*


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> What do you mean by "banging on Trump"? That could be taken many ways.


This term was intended to mean destroy, beat on, 
or disrupt. That powerful forces would drive the market
down to hurt Trump. The perception was the wild 
market increases helped him.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Stockton said:


> This term was intended to mean destroy, beat on,
> or disrupt. That powerful forces would drive the market
> down to hurt Trump. The perception was the wild
> market increases helped him.


It did , and thus the PTB turned it against him ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Stockton said:


> This term was intended to mean destroy, beat on,
> or disrupt. That powerful forces would drive the market
> down to hurt Trump. The perception was the wild
> market increases helped him.


It was an unfortunate choice, perhaps. Here, let's get you another:

beat
verb. injure by striking
bang
bash
bat
batter
belt
box
break
bruise
buffet
cane
castigate
clout
club
collide
crush
cudgel
drub
flagellate
flail
flog
hammer
hit
knock
lambaste
lash
lick
maltreat
mash
maul
pelt
pound
pummel
punch
punish
ram
rap
slap
slug
smack
spank
strike
swat
thrash
thresh
thump
thwack
trounce
wallop
whale
whip


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Annie said:


> It was an unfortunate choice, perhaps. Here, let's get you another:
> 
> beat
> verb. injure by striking
> ...


What can I say? I'm just a hick from the 
valley.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Stockton said:


> What can I say? I'm just a hick from the
> valley.


When you utilize your fancy online thesaurus, who's going to know you're not the Duke of Edinburgh? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> When you utilize your fancy online thesaurus, who's going to know you're not the Duke of Edinburgh? :tango_face_wink:


Online thesaurus is not for calling a 58 year old Grandfather a
"A Punk" like what's happening in another thread here ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure I am buying that. People that invest know the risk in the market ,at least they should. It goes up it goes down it sits flat. With the long streak ,the market doing nothing but going up , only a fool did not know this was coming. Most likely the only people getting to worried are the ones that think they know better than the pros and do it all them self. And those that dump every thing in a climbing market and don't know how to protect it. 
No one I know is getting to worked up. I am still up over 20% What the heck Could I gripe about.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

The market has to rebalance. There was nothing to drive it up when trump was elected except excitement over potential changes. When things finally fundamentally changed (The tax changes) The market shot up again, then people realized the market is oversold. Unless something else changes in the next few months. The market will oscillate, then finally rebalance.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> Online thesaurus is not for calling a 58 year old Grandfather a
> "A Punk" like what's happening in another thread here ...


Agreed...or he would have added:

bully
thugs
criminal
delinquent
gangster
goons
hood
hooligan
mobsters
rioter
rowdy
ruffian
troublemaker

and get over it gramps....sticks and stones and all that....

Meanwhile...to the topic at hand

The Wealthy should be afraid...for when SHTF... The desperate turn to and turns on the hand that feeds them....


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

azrancher said:


> The key word here is "former" i.e. you couldn't make in the outside world and had to work for somebody else.


Actually, it means I made enough money to retire. When I was 47.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, you need to get a hobby instead of sitting around all day and night drooling over everything Joe Scarborough or Chris Mathews spews.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I have three hobbies. I dive, I race sloops and I reload.

Now go to bed. Your boss is going to want you rested in the morning, and your future happiness depends on his opinion.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Gee...isn't our forum getting it's fair share of the rich and famous. Those who talk the most, have the least.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh...And money can't buy class.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Oh...And money can't buy class.


Well, technically, unless you are on a scholarship... :tango_face_smile:

I know. The whole corn field. I'm sorry.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@Denton


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm (Gator Monroe/Jammer6). I've fought in two World Wars and countless smaller ones on three continents. I led thousands of men into battle with everything from horses and swords to artillery and tanks. I've seen the headwaters of the Nile, and tribes of natives no white man had ever seen before. I've won and lost a dozen fortunes, KILLED MANY MEN and loved only one woman with a passion a FLEA like you could never begin to understand. That's who I am. NOW, GO HOME, BOY!


Sorry...couldn't help myself...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Toe Jammie is proud of retiring after making his money off the backs of illegal cheap labor, and defrauding the tax system.
You can hear the smugness through the screen. It's amazing, really.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Actually, it means I made enough money to retire. When I was 47.





Kauboy said:


> Toe Jammie is proud of retiring after making his money off the backs of illegal cheap labor, and defrauding the tax system.
> You can hear the smugness through the screen. It's amazing, really.


He has stated before here, that he remodeled in the construction industry ...... he isn't that good, sounds like he either got real lucky ..... or just plain out screwed folks.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Married into money. Possible.
Living off the government. Possible.
Living off inheritance. Possible
Lying his ass off. Probable.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> What do you mean by "banging on Trump"? That could be taken many ways.





Stockton said:


> This term was intended to mean destroy, beat on,
> or disrupt. That powerful forces would drive the market
> down to hurt Trump. The perception was the wild
> market increases helped him.


Whew! Thanks for the clarification, there for a minute I thought you were insinuating that Trump was hooking up with Marlon and Richard. :vs_blush:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Actually, it means I made enough money to retire. When I was 47.


Actually...it sounds more like a gold-digger.

Your profile list occupation as "Trophy Husband"

The urban definition of trophy husband is:



> *A man who looks amazing and sits at home all day, mooching off his wifes money.*


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Tell me again what the name of this thread is. hmmm?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

It's not the current jammit up his six thread?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

preppermyA said:


> Tell me again what the name of this thread is. hmmm?


We don't remember, we all got off track taking care of business. If you remember, feel free to bring it back up in a new post.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The op said rich people were confusing him because bang-bang Trump.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Then you showed up wagging your tongue and gherkin and instead of ignoring your stupid ass, away we went again. Feel like you accomplished something important? Show up occasionally to disrupt? Your rich old lady emasculate you so you come here and brag about your gilded cage hoping we will validate what insignificant amount of your manhood still exists?

What a sad little man.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Typical liberal.

Relying on someone else for their well-being.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes, but I should apologize to @Stockton for jumping on jammituphissix and derailing the thread. Jammit's condescending tone...I just couldn't leave it be.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Actually, it means I made enough money to retire. When I was 47.


I learned, many years ago, having money is kind of like having a pecker... Those who brag about it, typically do not have much.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm just a Po boy...from a









Family....


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Yes, but I should apologize to @Stockton for jumping on jammituphissix and derailing the thread. Jammit's condescending tone...I just couldn't leave it be.


No need. Life is way too short to pay attention to condensation. Unless its causing rust on something important that is.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Now here is something to be afraid of!

https://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-General/Will-The-Dollar-Survive-The-Petro-Yuan.html

The petrodollar is one of the major reasons the economy hasn't collapsed.


----------

